

Ask HN: volunteering/giving back? - jacobscott

I'm wondering what other HN folks are doing in terms of volunteering and giving back to the community at large, and how technology is affecting your choices? Generally, how do you approach the issue of helping the less fortunate?<p>Myself, for example:<p>* Made some microloans through kiva.org<p>* Looking into volunteering as a math tutor, found through volunteer-match.org<p>* Joined a "random acts of kindness" Meetup group
======
d0mine
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=190467>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=57298>

~~~
jacobscott
Thanks! Assume six months is a reasonable amount of time to have passed for me
to dupe.

------
mapleoin
I'm a second year student and all my programming experience has basically been
volunteer work either for my LUG, or more recently as part of the
<http://fedoraproject.org> The latter has been especially rewarding both in
terms of knowledge acquired and the fun involved in participating in a FOSS
project.

